

Mt Gox hacked? - tomwalker
http://pastebin.com/j9VZxYA9

======
kang
Looks unlikely.

Link was pasted by this guy:

•[hindu] (~igor@ppp178-210-8-22.tis-dialog.ru): purple •[hindu] +#mtgoxlive
•[hindu] cameron.freenode.net :Vilnius, Lithuania, EU •[hindu] idle 00:05:13,
signon: Wed Apr 10 20:18:28 •[hindu] End of WHOIS list.

Usernames and Passwords copied from another paste :
<http://pastebin.com/Kd093NQi>

Anyone understands Russian? -
<http://habrahabr.ru/post/176037/#comment_6124579>

~~~
timpattinson
yeah. I don't think the abundance of Yahoo emails would fit the Bit coin user
base.

------
jamesrom
Right, so someone with supposed access to tens of thousands of bitcoins is
going to sell that access for 1 bitcoin?

------
cfontes
Looks like someone is trying to surf the panic wave and get some money from
it.

